# la cola de un perro



## jacoquito

Como se puede traducir la cola de un perro al Aleman?

Es posible decir "Der Schwanz des hundes?"


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

_La cola de *un *perro_ (con artículo indefinido) sería _der Schwanz *eines *Hundes._
_La cola *del *perro_ -> _der Schwanz *des *Hundes_

También es posible decir _der/ein Hundeschwanz_, dependiendo del *contexto*.


----------



## jacoquito

Muchas gracias por su rapida respuesta.

jacoquito


----------



## macarena85

jacoquito said:


> Como se puede traducir la cola de un perro al Aleman?
> 
> Es posible decir "Der Schwanz des hundes?"


 

me gustaría saber que significa ¨la cola de un perro¨ y ¨la cola del perro¨  
graciassss


----------



## jacoquito

Gracias a todos por su valiosa ayuda.

jacoquito


----------



## spanien

macarena85 said:


> me gustaría saber que significa ¨la cola de un perro¨ y ¨la cola del perro¨
> graciassss




la cola de un perro, es indeterminado, es decir, puede ser cualquier perro, en general. Mientras que la cola del perro es la de un perro al que te refieres.


----------

